# Free agent Nash wants to stay with Mavericks



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

_Steve Nash's biggest fans remain in the Valley even with his team success and personal stardom in Dallas. 

His parents live in the Gainey Ranch home he bought when he played for the Suns in his first two pro seasons (1996-97 and 1997-98).

Nash will be a free agent this summer, but taking over his old house and playing for the Suns would not be his first choice.

"I loved playing there and I think it's a great team," Nash said Monday. "I'll definitely keep my options open, but my No. 1 goal is to stay with this team. I've put in a lot of time with these guys, and I want to take it further."

Nash, third in the NBA at 8.3 assists per game, will be one of the summer's top unrestricted free agents.
_ 

Link


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

See raptor fans... no where in that statement did he say he wants to goto hell... I mean Toronto


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

If he signs to stay in Dallas they WILL win a title in the future. If not this year.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> See raptor fans... no where in that statement did he say he wants to goto hell... I mean Toronto


:laugh:

Nash should stay in Dallas. Mavs have a great team installed already and he's more likely to get success here than in Toronto for example.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

i think maverick probably could and would resign nash. I dont think mark cuban would let money be the reason one of the teams best player leaving. He probably has the moeny to resign nash if jamison is taken by the bobcats. Plus this is walker final year so there is a lot of cap releif with jamison and walker off the payroll.


----------



## PDouble34 (Mar 12, 2004)

I like the team the way it is. I think they could probably use a more dominating center or something like that, but I really like the line-up and the bench as well (Antawn.) And you can't have the same Mavericks without Nash.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> i think maverick probably could and would resign nash. I dont think mark cuban would let money be the reason one of the teams best player leaving. He probably has the moeny to resign nash if jamison is taken by the bobcats. Plus this is walker final year so there is a lot of cap releif with jamison and walker off the payroll.


Even if Walker does not opt out, and Jamison is not picked, I think they will resign Nash. He is just that darn valuable to that team there.

-Petey


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> See raptor fans... no where in that statement did he say he wants to goto hell... I mean Toronto


:laugh: lol
but yeah, he is very valuable to Dallas I dont think Cuban would let him leave so easily


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Real good for Dallas fans. He's a quiet type of player,I didn't even realize that he was 3rd in the NBA in assists.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nash is going nowhere. I don't see Walker or Jamison leaving this year, but I know for sure Marc will do everything in his power to keep him. Once again I say if Raef Lafrentz can get 8 mil, why would Nash be let go anywhere else? Cuban will outbid anything anyone else offers, and its not like Toronto is a better place to be than Dallas, so he won't leave for other reasons. He's staying.


----------

